
Show HN: Curated list of the best places to promote any business online - mypresences
https://www.mypresences.com/services/
======
mypresences
We have create a database of over 2000 online services and apps indexed by the
business types they are relevant to and the location (country) where
businesses can list.

Each service has a profile page with more detailed information and over 20
KPI's updated every few days.

Let me know if there are other websites or apps we should add or you have any
suggestions.

Cheers

